# aerlingus website and API to Spain info.



## Ash (25 Sep 2011)

Booked flights for several people to Spain last week, flying from Belfast.  At the time wasnt in a position to print off the itinerary, etc. 

Since then have successfully printed itinerary from email confirmation.
Then tried to print off the Advance Passenger Information page as suggested at the time but when the API page was accessed, only the passenger names were visible, all other information i.e. DOBs, passport info which had been filled in, wasn't showing up.

Can anyone tell me now whether the API information is still attached to the booking as when it was inputted or will it all have to be put in again?   It's a group of unrelated people and it will be a hassle getting all the information again so if it doesn't have to be done it will save some time.

Checked the aerlingus website for email or phone contact for queries but found no email address and only a high tarriff phoneline.  

If anyone can help, it would be much appreciated.  

Many thanks.  
Infrequent travellers.


----------



## so-crates (26 Sep 2011)

Should be fairly simple to check. Try to enter one persons details and see what happens. 
I am going to guess that you attempted to print it by going back in through manage booking? If it isn't looking for personal details then I would be of the opinion that the details have been saved.


----------



## Ash (26 Sep 2011)

Hi So-crates,

Thanks for taking the time to reply.
Yes, it was through the manage booking that I tried to print the API info as recommended.
Will try again and do as you suggest.

Wonder what would happen if we arrived at the airport and the API weren't completed.
Would we be denied boarding or would we have the chance to fill in at check-in??  

Aerlingus's poor contact routes are very disappointing.


----------



## Jo1708 (27 Sep 2011)

I remember inputting the API for a trip to the States last year.  Like you, I went in nearer the time of travelling to make sure that everything was up to date, and the API page only showed the passenger information and no other info, but I remembered keying the information and there was no issue when we took our flight.

If you are happy that you did key the information,  I'm sure Aer Lingus have it.  If you are worried, maybe send them an email?!?!?


----------



## Ash (27 Sep 2011)

Jo1708 said:


> I remember inputting the API for a trip to the States last year.  Like you, I went in nearer the time of travelling to make sure that everything was up to date, and the API page only showed the passenger information and no other info, but I remembered keying the information and there was no issue when we took our flight.
> 
> If you are happy that you did key the information,  I'm sure Aer Lingus have it.  If you are worried, maybe send them an email?!?!?



When the uncertainty first arose, I trawled the aerlingus website for an email address to make that query but to no avail.   The next day I checked again and found a contact email but that information was very well hidden deep, deep, deep in the website.

However, when I eventually did get to send an email, I got a very nice and prompt reply which assured me that the information is still in the system, so it looks like all is well after all.  

Hopefully this information will help some other travellers who might find themselves in a similiar position in the future.

Thanks to everyone who took the time to write here.


----------



## dewdrop (28 Sep 2011)

Could you kindly mention the email address you eventually located?


----------



## Ash (28 Sep 2011)

dewdrop said:


> Could you kindly mention the email address you eventually located?



The given email address is:   ccc@aerlingus.com

Hope this helps.


----------



## redchariot (25 Oct 2011)

Funny enough the exact same thing happened to me, just the passenger names came up when I tried to re-access the API.

I had to call Aer Lingus regarding a change in the flight so I mentioned this to them and they said that they already had all the API info on their system. When I flew to Spain last week, there were no problems


----------



## BOXtheFOX (26 Oct 2011)

I flew with Aer Lingus recently and at the boarding gate I could have shown them a dog licence and I would have got on the plane. As we boarded the two staff standing at the door were having a chat and never even bothered to greet us or look at our boarding cards. It was very annoying to find that all the overhead lockers at the front of the plane were full and we had nowhere to put our carry ons. If the two chatters had kept an eye on things they could have asked people to put their cases over the seats where they were sitting at the back of the plane. In fact they continued chatting for circa 40 minutes after the plane took off.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Oct 2011)

BOXtheFOX said:


> I flew with Aer Lingus recently and at the boarding gate I could have shown them a dog licence and I would have got on the plane.


If it's any consolation you seem to have a lovely personality...


----------



## so-crates (29 Oct 2011)

Ash said:


> Would we be denied boarding or would we have the chance to fill in at check-in?? .



I have only once shown up without API filled in, that was for a flight to the US. They filled the details in at check-in. Dunno if there is any time limit for Spain but I would guess it would be similar. I have also received reminders from airlines when flying to the US to fill in the API so I would presume a similar regime would apply.


----------

